# Decent 2-4kg spin rod



## munro91 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi all so I purchased a pflueger asaro size 30 and some 10bl spectra braid buy I am unsure what rod to match it up with probly under $100ish. I'm looking at using this combo whatever it turns out to be to chase a few Australian salmon and have some fun with the lighter gear. I did look at the silstar arctic rod which impressed me as the had a nice bend and bent from the butt of the rod but they had a few flaws (guides were off centre and reel seat was dodgy) I did also like the look of the Shakespeare slingshot rods or even the shaman sahara rods. But would appreciate some wisdom

Cheers Munro.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Pflueger Trion
Shimano Jewel
Berkley Dropshots

These all appear to fall into your price range (motackle prices anyway)


----------



## Agent009 (Jan 3, 2012)

I picked up a Trion from BCF yesterday for $99.

It feels a lot more expensive than that and I would say this rod is better than other rods more than double the price.

For $99 you can't go wrong


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Agent009 said:


> I picked up a Trion from BCF yesterday for $99.
> 
> It feels a lot more expensive than that and I would say this rod is better than other rods more than double the price.
> 
> For $99 you can't go wrong


They can be a coin flip. My 1-3kg looks great, but the 2-4kg I was going to buy looked like it had been built by a blind two year old. The epoxy and thread work looked incredibly shotty. Needless to say if and when I buy another Trion, I'd rather buy it in person than online.

I don't really notice the quality until a decent fish gets on the end. My trion goes fine, but stacked up against the same weight loomis it becomes just average (although maybe that's more just the slight difference in taper I'm noticing).


----------



## toddooo (Apr 2, 2012)

Id go for another 1 piece Berkley Dropshop when I need another rod.
Great rod for the price, very whippy too.


----------



## munro91 (Oct 18, 2011)

Yeah everyone seems to be raving about the trion I havnt had a chance to look at them in the flesh but I think I may just have to make a side stop on the way home tommorow haha. I also saw today while Internet browsing that the shimano quickfire raider II were $99 and the catanas $59. I do like the look of the jewel but again I like to feel a rod before I comit to it haha (bit like women hahaha )

Cheers for the wisdom though much appreciated.


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

I really like the Shimano Sahara's, had mine for over 2 years and it hasn't failed me once. Really like the look of the new models as well.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

munro91 said:


> I do like the look of the jewel but again I like to feel a rod before I vomit to it haha (bit like women hahaha )


I've got a Jewel in the 3-6kg. It caught some really big Jewies last winter but to be honest I've never felt comfortable with it. They look ok, but feel a little awkward.


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Got an Asaro reel? Grab yourself an Asaro rod. I have a 6'6" 1-3kg Pflueger Asaro and its beautiful. Favourite rod by far.


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

Hey, can't go past Berkley Pro Team Soron stx rod. They are fairly cheap at BCF and an overall great rod. Same construction as a dropshot but better grips. Also comes in 2 piece which is what I have.


----------



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

if you can stretch the budget to 120ish you could get one of the starlo stix 2-4kg or the raider lure project rods in 2-4kg


----------



## munro91 (Oct 18, 2011)

Yeah the raider lure project I really like the look of. Do u use one feelfree09?? And yeah the budget is negotiable as I get a percentage off bcf prices lol also no need for finance approval well not this time haha.


----------



## Jenko (Jan 31, 2010)

I have 2 of the original Blue Berkley Dropshots 1pc with the cork grips and love them and the fact I can feel every little tap on the line, liked them so much I went and bought 2 of the Burgandy Gen3 1pc which have Eva grips......what a mistake, these newer versions are nothing like the old ones and I mean that in a bad way. Went fishing with the missus and I was getting heaps of bites and catching fish while she was getting none, I swapped my trusty (blue) for her rod (Gen3) and she immediately started getting heaps of bite and dragged fish in left right and center while I got none. Compared to cork grips you just can't feel the bites with the EVA grips. I bought a Shimano Raider 11 with cork grips which feels very much like the original dropshot in that you feel everything. All these rods are used with plastics only.


----------



## munro91 (Oct 18, 2011)

Jenko: you like the feel of the raider and what one is it the Mexican fire or the plastics one ?? I havnt had a chance to look at them but i have glanced at them in a few websites. U reckon the cork grips feel better when feeling strikes? Cos the raider soft plastics rods have the EVA grips on them but the mexican fires don't haha. But at a glance they are a nice rod.

Thanks guys for all the advice I really appreciate it vie got a bit of thinking to do haha.


----------



## munro91 (Oct 18, 2011)

Also been offered a second hand 2-4kg 2pce 7 foot tcurve xl bream


----------



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

munro91 said:


> Yeah the raider lure project I really like the look of. Do u use one feelfree09?? And yeah the budget is negotiable as I get a percentage off bcf prices lol also no need for finance approval well not this time haha.


havent actually used one, just waved one around in the tackle shop, felt good in hand. i also really like the starlo stix stp 2-4kg


----------



## munro91 (Oct 18, 2011)

So I went down to anaconda for a look and to see if they had any of the rods I was looking at. They didn't want to know me when I asked about the trion. The raiders I played around with but didn't have much of a grip if it was longer it wud be sweet but not so. Didn't really have anything else so got a few squidgies and went home


----------



## leadfarmer (Nov 28, 2011)

If your a VIP member at tackleworld stores, there having a 20% off all rods sale. I think its still going.
I picked up a 1-3kg starlo classix for $49. Not that I know much, but it feels great and very whippy. Can't really go wrong with that price!


----------



## munro91 (Oct 18, 2011)

Mate when does the sale end?


----------



## leadfarmer (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm not too sure, I think its still going mate.
I got my rod on Monday, so it is probably still going


----------



## pipnosis (Aug 5, 2009)

breammaster forums have breamers constantly upgrading and selling 2nd hand rods. I picked up a 1-3kg nitro for $100! Stoked.

Exellent place to shop if you want champagne on a beer budget.


----------

